# New Please Help



## Piperj (Jan 20, 2015)

I originally went to an edocrinilogist because I was diagnosed with pcos about 6 years ago when trying to concieve. Now that I am done having children I wanted to see what I should be doing to regulate my PCOS. The endo thought that I may have hypothyroidism and order some more tests. These are the test results:

11/19/14
TSH high sensitivity 3.860 uIU/mL
T4 Free 1.0 ng/dL

1/7/15
thyroperoxidase 44 IU/mL
Thyroglobin Antibody 18 IU/mL

I do not understand the results. The symptoms are pretty much the sam ebetween PCOS and Hypothyroidism. Will someone please give me more information the lab results?

thyroperoxidae antibody and the thryroglobulin antibody the references rage says (<60)
For the T4 Free it says standard range 0.8-1.7 ng.dL
FOr the TSH High Senitivity it says standard range 0.350-5.500 uIu/mL

I posted this in the labs forum and an awesome member responded that the labs looke like hypothyroidism and something autimmune going one. I am looking for any other information anyone could share with me about these lab results and the autoimmune part. I called the dr. this morning and I am waiting on a response.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Anti-microsomal Antibodies- TPO Ab
Negative test is normal; you should not have any of these antibodies. And the healthy person does have a low titer of TPO.

Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Alternative NamesThyroid antimicrosomal antibody; Antimicrosomal antibody; Microsomal antibody; Thyroid peroxidase antibody; TPOAb

A negative test is normal
http://www.ucsfhealth.org/tests/003556.html

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

cancer TPO and thryoglobulin Ab
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Welcome to the board.

It most certainly looks like you may have a thyroid issue. If you did not, you would not have these antibodies present and you also would not be thinking that you may have a thyroid issue.

I am a big believer in "listening" to one's own body. It will let the brain know.

It is my recommendation that you insist on an ultra-sound of your thyroid.

Many of us would not be happy w/your TSH. 1.0 or less is what suits the most of us.

Above is mucho information on a variety of things pertinent to your situation.


----------

